# My New Favourite TV Show! "Holmes on Homes"



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

This is a fantastic series on HGTV and other channels...I've been scanning the guide trying to find every episode! And I don't even own a house!


----------



## scootsandludes (Nov 28, 2003)

Yeah, I just started watching this show last week, while flipping channels, I hardly ever watch HGTV (except that show with sarah richardson *hot* dam guilty pleasures). That show's not like any other show out there. Very creative, a show about homes, but not another boring interior design show.

vince


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

been watching this for a year now....great show...he makes me laugh


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

scootsandludes said:


> Yeah, I just started watching this show last week, while flipping channels, I hardly ever watch HGTV


Same here..I only started watching it over the past week!


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

We've been watching this for a while...

I could go on at length about how strongly I feel that the consumer is being shafted when it comes to home building and repairs.

The Ontario New Home Warranty is a joke... It's managed and operated by an association of builders... What part of conflict of interest was missed when they approved this nonsense? It's like getting the fox to guard the hen house.

Seriously what is needed is a law by which a third party monitor organization is put in place and all construction/renovation have a mandatory 10-20% of the construction costs put in to escrow for dispute resolution.

Consumers are getting the short end of the stick in the housing market and nobody seems to care.


----------



## Bosco (Apr 29, 2004)

Good show. I've been watching it for quite a while. They need to change the music at the when the owner comes back to look at the finished product.

Who pays for the work? I mean the owner's usually out some big bucks and any materials used are trashed. Then Holmes buys the best, goes over code and throws in some extras. It's gotta be a BIG reno bill.

I'm lucky in that my brother-in-law is an excellent, quality builder who goes on or over the code. I need a new deck this summer.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

Bosco said:


> Who pays for the work? I mean the owner's usually out some big bucks and any materials used are trashed. Then Holmes buys the best, goes over code and throws in some extras. It's gotta be a BIG reno bill.


Supposition only so don't flame me! (I may flame back!  )

A. The homeowners may throw in a few bucks with what they've saved.
B. Every show gets a budget...come on, how hard is it to produce a show that doesn't even require its own studio? Most of the time, it looks like some sort of handheld camera was used.
C. Tax credits.
D. It might be a good idea to look at the ending credits to see if the materials were donated or some other moneysaving tactics.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Well...whaddaya know...something that both Ironmac and I agree on. Finally. 

Holmes on Homes has been one of my faves for about a year or so. I really like the new one-hour versions.


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

This is one of the better reality shows IMO.
Kind of a Canadian lower-budget Extreme-Makeover show without the annoying host.
The website has a long list of contractors, they must negotiate for free materials and labor.

Holmes on Homes


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

I've watched a few episodes. He'd definitely would be the contractor I'd hire. You can't cut corners when you are renovating a home!


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Guy knows his stuff. And the end results are usually nothing less than stunning.

But his motto is "when in doubt, rip it out and start over from scratch". This what he usually ends up doing in most of the episodes, BTW.

I'm thinking that, if he were your contractor, the end results might also be rather....ummmm..._EXPENSIVE_.

But, ya gets what ya pays for.


----------

